# Pouch grip



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Hi ... I.m so frustrated with this! I.m a short draw only- to my canine tooth. I.m holding the 8mm ammo, in the pouch on the 2nd crease /2nd knuckle FROM my fingernail...not inbetween the creases nb. I.m reading Gamekeeper J holds infront of the pouch, but most seem to say pinch the ball - not like GKJ bcos of the possibility of a bounce over the bone. I.m way better doin GKJ method ... I hit my 4cm target at 12m about 2/10 using GKJ.s approach. Catapult Carnage fella s 1/30!!! 
I.m trying to have a steady release, no dramatic movements etc. My thumbnail, ttf,is parallel to my canine. 
With GKJ I.m usual only 2-3cm away, Cat Carn ...left, right, over, under. I dont want to do any snazzy, thumb down stuff or chinese hai release. It.s sooo frustrating. I.m trying to get my variables fixed ...v hard. 
The good guy Seljan, I think it is, even cants his forks slightly. Why? Then I read the Simpleshot guy cants about 45 degrees and shoots 'instinctively' (ish). It.s odd to find a sport with so many approaches!? Interesting, challenging stuff though. I know pouch release questions are everywhere it would seem - we all have different finger/ thumb lengths which must make standardising hard.
Do you guys get frustrated? I need to chill out I reckon.
Thnx for any input again ...


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Don't be frustrated. The shooters you mentioned have been shooting for years. Start with a target big enough that you can hit once in a while to keep it interesting. When you can hit it consistently shoot at a slightly smaller target . Reduce the size of the target as you get more proficient . As you shoot you will gain muscle memory and things will fall into place. Some of us started at very short distances shooting large targets.

In my opinion pouch release is the most important and the hardest to learn aspect of slingshot shooting. How you release the pouch determines where the ammo goes.


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Don't be frustrated. The shooters you mentioned have been shooting for years. Start with a target big enough that you can hit once in a while to keep it interesting. When you can hit it consistently shoot at a slightly smaller target . Reduce the size of the target as you get more proficient . As you shoot you will gain muscle memory and things will fall into place. Some of us started at very short distances shooting large targets.
> 
> In my opinion pouch release is the most important and the hardest to learn aspect of slingshot shooting. How you release the pouch determines where the ammo goes.


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

8cm target going up tomorrow - at least I.ll know for sure if my attempts at the 4cm one were really 2/3/4cm out or it.ll be a Specsavers job I fear. Good idea ...thnx ...common sense!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Yep. I couldn’t agree more with what Grandpa Grumpy said. If it gets too frustrating, put it down for a bit. Always keep it relaxing and fun. Go slowly. Which is hard these days with how our minds have been programmed, but slowing down and paying attention will actually speed up the learning process. You’ve got this. 🤙


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

I was having similar issues with random shots when i started. In the end i made a target from a piece of cardboard and drew a vertical line about 3cm thick and 20cm long in the middle of it. I concentrated on getting the line accuracy correct and not worry about the height. It really helped me to find the correct location for the anchor point. You may find you will eventually reposition the location of the fingers on the pouch too when you see which side of the line most shots hit.

I notice Wayne Martin at Catty Shack also cants his frame and also twists his pouch at his cheek to match the angle and keep his bands lined up.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Have you tried gym chalk for added
friction grip giving at least for me a much cleaner release?
Pit pouch providing great ammo centering.
Tested every possible pinch grip and anchor you can think of?
Enjoy the path, I am sure all of
us are still trekking!
ukj


----------



## Darwins Child (Sep 30, 2021)

fungustoon said:


> Hi ... I.m so frustrated with this! I.m a short draw only- to my canine tooth. I.m holding the 8mm ammo, in the pouch on the 2nd crease /2nd knuckle FROM my fingernail...not inbetween the creases nb. I.m reading Gamekeeper J holds infront of the pouch, but most seem to say pinch the ball - not like GKJ bcos of the possibility of a bounce over the bone. I.m way better doin GKJ method ... I hit my 4cm target at 12m about 2/10 using GKJ.s approach. Catapult Carnage fella s 1/30!!!
> I.m trying to have a steady release, no dramatic movements etc. My thumbnail, ttf,is parallel to my canine.
> With GKJ I.m usual only 2-3cm away, Cat Carn ...left, right, over, under. I dont want to do any snazzy, thumb down stuff or chinese hai release. It.s sooo frustrating. I.m trying to get my variables fixed ...v hard.
> The good guy Seljan, I think it is, even cants his forks slightly. Why? Then I read the Simpleshot guy cants about 45 degrees and shoots 'instinctively' (ish). It.s odd to find a sport with so many approaches!? Interesting, challenging stuff though. I know pouch release questions are everywhere it would seem - we all have different finger/ thumb lengths which must make standardising hard.
> ...


I was having similar issues to yours until I stumbled onto the following video and all my issues disappeared. I know use only the first method Zwillenfink demonstrates -- forefinger over the thumb. When I anchor with the forefinger just underneath the cheek bone, I can point my forefinger at the target and look right down at the finger, the two bands, aim and release. My frame-holding hand and arm are what wobble around a bit, which impedes accuracy, not how I hold and release the pouch.


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

8cm target going up tomorrow - at least I.ll know for sure if my attempts at the 4cm one were 2/3/4cm out! Thanks!


Darwins Child said:


> I was having similar issues to yours until I stumbled onto the following video and all my issues disappeared. I know use only the first method Zwillenfink demonstrates -- forefinger over the thumb. When I anchor with the forefinger just underneath the cheek bone, I can point my forefinger at the target and look right down at the finger, the two bands, aim and release. My frame-holding hand and arm are what wobble around a bit, which impedes accuracy, not how I hold and release the pouch.


Hi ...yes I.ve seen that one ...definitely something to try. Thnx.


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Karloshi said:


> I was having similar issues with random shots when i started. In the end i made a target from a piece of cardboard and drew a vertical line about 3cm thick and 20cm long in the middle of it. I concentrated on getting the line accuracy correct and not worry about the height. It really helped me to find the correct location for the anchor point. You may find you will eventually reposition the location of the fingers on the pouch too when you see which side of the line most shots hit.
> 
> I notice Wayne Martin at Catty Shack also cants his frame and also twists his pouch at his cheek to match the angle and keep his bands lined up.


Hi ...the Catty Shack guy does cant and twists. He.s an OTT guy so maybe does the 90 degree twist thing. I dont think he does this to align his bands though. I could be well wrong. Seljan cants too and seems to fix his OTT bands with a slant towards the centre of the forks - just a little. 
Info overload definitely at work. I.m feeling like a poor scientist who.s lost variable control , knowingly in parts, more likely unknowingly in others. What fun this is!


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

fungustoon said:


> Hi ...the Catty Shack guy does cant and twists. He.s an OTT guy so maybe does the 90 degree twist thing. I dont think he does this to align his bands though. I could be well wrong. Seljan cants too and seems to fix his OTT bands with a slant towards the centre of the forks - just a little.
> Info overload definitely at work. I.m feeling like a poor scientist who.s lost variable control , knowingly in parts, more likely unknowingly in others. What fun this is!







7:30 onwards he mentions lining up angle with bands

The whole video it is very informative and doesn't just apply to hunting setup.


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

I agree , he lines the bands up but it.s not the twist he uses to do this. 


Karloshi said:


> 7:30 onwards he mentions lining up angle with bands
> 
> The whole video it is very informative and doesn't just apply to hunting setup.


Not seen that video because it was a hunting one - I usually just skip these but wow, what a great tutorial, probably one of the best I.ve ever seen in terms of detail and nuance. Thank you so so much. I.m sure it will help. Kind regards ...


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Please ignore my post re ' it.s not the twist' posted in error. Doh.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

No glasses
No lanyard


fungustoon said:


> I agree , he lines the bands up but it.s not the twist he uses to do this.
> 
> Not seen that video because it was a hunting one - I usually just skip these but wow, what a great tutorial, probably one of the best I.ve ever seen in terms of detail and nuance. Thank you so so much. I.m sure it will help. Kind regards ...


No glasses
No lanyard
Beginners beware
More so with heavy setups
Does anyone have true verified eye injury story as example please?
Is there rules for these at offical
Events?
It would seem to me the speed of heavy, thin also, band snap at fork is faster than a eyelid shut?
Also as concentrating on target.
Of course he and many others are great teachers and snipers but why not
Set a good example?
As mentioned in recent post 28 taper 21mm x .7 using 14 mm ammo
Snaped on me but glassed may have saved eye injury and pain.
Should I keep these thoughts
to my self?
ukj


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

@fungustoon I had same problem.. started with 2nd crease, persevered quite a while here. Okay! But changed tae 1st crease as less muscle here (..mair spongy muscle @ 2nd crease) & have stuck with this ever since. Mind you, A' moved doon tae 8mm fae 9.5's at same time & think this also helped. 
This 1st crease appears tae gie me a straighter natural alignment & easier less erratic release ( fae mooth/ cheek.) It's better to concentrate on smoothing the 'bump' on release & it dose'nt matter how this is achieved.. everyone's stance, hands & fingers are different quirks & awe!

Practice makes nearly perfect 😂


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Hi Trap ... I.m experimenting with crease holds,intercrease holds and pinch holds. They each cause a different forearm rotation and band twist I guess. I.m gonna stick with what I.m doing for now. The catty shack guy spooked me bcos I definitely bend my wrist back(he kps his flat in the video) bcos I thought it was easier to 'lock up' this variable by doing so. I think, only think mind, why some OTT frames like the newest EVOs are canted now! ( CCarnage's Titan is too)
I definitely need to chill out - Rome wasnt built in a day. Thnx for posting.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Keep at it, you will get your release and you may even change where you hold you release but as long as it's a Smooth release that's what matters. Forever I was always in between the two knuckles. I recently switched to the first crease and closer to the knuckle of my thumb inatead of the tip of my thumb and I find it works better for me.
About the canting 45° or angled slingshot, mine is canted at 45 degrees because I keep my head straight up and down and I twist my slingshot to line up under my eye instead of the other way. I saw someone do this and for me it Feels Right keep my head straight up and down and adjust my slingshot instead.
Another big part of beginning for me was stepping forward to about seven or eight meters. If you get a little closer it will definitely help at the beginning. You can always move back later.
Keep shooting even on that 8 centimeter spinner you should be able to see it hit and you'll start to see them hit more and more on the center of that spinner and then you'll know when it's time to move to a smaller one.

Cheers


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Hi ...thanks for that ...everyone seems to have their own take on things - would be boring if we all did the same things I suppose. Was going to try some of these things today but a gremlin decided it would be fun to puncture my car tyre. Typical. Happy shooting. Thnx again for your thoughts.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Welcome to the Forum - interesting questions and observations.

Unlike other shooting sports - there are many variables and shooting variations. Good shooting requires consistently controlling the variables. This includes leveling the X axis and Y axis of the forks, properly matching bands, draw length and ammo, and having a smooth release.

In addition to what everyone else had to say - the first step is to settle on a frame that you can comfortably grip.

Have you considered a pinch pouch?


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Hi Tobor ... I.ve seen them advertised. I.ll have a look. Thnx.


----------



## McD (Oct 15, 2021)

What works for me is not sure that it works for you ...I just realized that me and ZACHARY FOWLER's grip are the same when it comes to butterfly shooting. However, I have not seen anyone else use it... The only difference is that he hits the target I do not


----------

